# Doing Some Research On Beauty Would Love Some Advise On Medi Spas



## alixioo123 (Oct 23, 2012)

Hello

Hope everyone who is reading this is well.

I feel like i'm forever doing research about where I would like to move to but I want to make sure its the right move for me and i'm not making a mistake as i'm sure you will all understand.

Im a semi permanent make up artist and specialise in permanent make up para medical corrections, Medical Spa treatments like Derma Roller, Facials and chemical peels, body wraps and nutritional and dietary specialist. I believe I specialise in non invasive anti age treatments and making people feel good and healthy. My back ground is make up in all fashion from Fashion weeks to editorial shoots and i'm trying to move more into the spa industry.

Know I no that plenty of people probably already provide these treatments over in HK and there are plenty of spas but I don't no people that provide therm together but I was wondering if theres a market for it? Do people enjoy having these treatments? Do people spend money on stuff like this over there? In the UK they and really get hott and becoming more and more popular and now they are crazy for them, there are also super popular in the middle eastern countries. If some one was to push and advertise and advertise do you think some people would be interested? 

Any help would be greatly appreciated I have been to HONGKONG 2s before and for me it has everything I love about different places it has the Lights and busyness like New york City, shopping like LA, Food everywhere!! So would be a dream to live there but I want to be sensible.

If I was to go I wouldn't work self employed I think I would contact maybe a SPA that doesn't provide these medi treatments and try and go about it that way so I have a clinic but still under a SPA atmosphere?

Thank you for your help in advance
Ali:clap2:


----------



## alixioo123 (Oct 23, 2012)

any one with any help???


----------

